# Why do people travel long distances on holidays.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sat travelling is not too bad for me, but Lady p has a low boredom threshold when we travel a long way in mh.
Earlier this year whilst travelling thro` northern France and the Benelux countries she said " The scenery is much like at home. Why do we have to travel for hours to see the same"
:roll: 
Usually after an hour she drops to sleep anyway.

I hope the trip to Switzerland goes well in a couple of weeks.

Dave p


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Easy - better weather

You ve surely doen enough of this to know - but for those that dont
top tip for France is to travel on Sundays.

Next best is to travel between 12 and 2.30 cos this is when most of the lorries and the gendarmes are eating/sleeping.

Totally disagree about the scenery - yes 1 motorway is very much like another but travelling on rn is so much different to UK


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: is there a theme going on these threads :lol: :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-109648.html


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes Stew. :lol: 
Nowt much to do this morning. Yet.
The area visited in April was like Lincolnshire with the same weather.
We have had some terrible weather down as far as Bordeaux and Biarritz.

If we want to go a long distance we jump on an aeroplane.
Downside is How many people have slept in the bed before me. :lol: 
I now do not like to be part of a herd stuck in airports shepherded into coaches, queing for self service meals etc.
Lady p would like to visit Croatia, but not have to sit for a couple of days getting there.
Dave p


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Set your sat nav to avoid tolls or even better motorways altogether!
Stop everytime you see something nice.
You might never get to your destination but you will have a great journey!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It would be interesting to hear members recommendations for interesting/not too expensive/ideal for a few days stay............. within say 100 miles of Dover - either North or South.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

tulsehillboys said:


> Set your sat nav to avoid tolls or even better motorways altogether!
> Stop everytime you see something nice.
> You might never get to your destination but you will have a great journey!


That is basically what we do, having looked at the weather forecast first.

Three years ago set off for the Italian lakes.
Ended up at Pisa and Florence.
Probably traveling in europe for the past 38 years has taken the excitment edge off a bit.

Dave p


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Ended up at Pisa and Florence.
> 
> Dave p


Stunning!

If you are after scenery Switzerland has it by the bucket. 
Do get on some of the rack railways though - just amazing!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave P

Lady P to Croatia?

You drive, she flies. Simples


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

How many of MHF UK residents, who are motorhomers, have seen the beautiful scenery that our own island has to offer. Very few I am thinking. I appreciate that for a larger amount of time the weather is much better on the continent, but have you all really appreciated what is so much closer?

Jenny


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Jennifer said:


> How many of MHF UK residents, who are motorhomers, have seen the beautiful scenery that our own island has to offer. Very few I am thinking. I appreciate that for a larger amount of time the weather is much better on the continent, but have you all really appreciated what is so much closer?
> 
> Jenny


UK is great off season but school hols are a nightmare!
There is just so much more space on the continent and generally much better set up for motorhomeing.

We do longer hols on continent and out of season trips in UK - just done a week in Snowdonia - beautiful.

Mix and match is the answer


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Well yes, but...

2 x 1 week breaks in the UK, allow for usual holiday entitlement and an odd few days aways, leaves 1 x 2 week available for a European jaunt.

For those of us up t'north, the drag to Kent knocks a day off the back & front. So 12 days left, no desire to waste half of that driving long distances, really puts a constraint on where you go. Generally we've headed for Switzerland, but after a bit of a nightmare with weather last year that made the UK seem like a desert, this year we're not intending to go so far....probably Mosel, but we'll let the weather forecast be our guide.

Jenny's right about exploring the UK though : e.g. we went to Norfolk a couple of weeks ago, glorious, deserted beaches. Both in our mid-40s and never been to that neck of the woods before.

Paul


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

We did some of the lancashire coast in April, we were surprised and impressed.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I have the same problem getting to france ,sometimes it can take a 

whole hour to get to the tunnel.

Why france because, so easy to park in towns or near towns where you can walk in. Food's better quality, diesel's cheaper. People are friendly.

Will do more in the UK when it becomes more MH friendly.

Joe


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tonyt said:


> It would be interesting to hear members recommendations for interesting/not too expensive/ideal for a few days stay............. within say 100 miles of Dover - either North or South.


Last year on a trip around the South and South West, we stayed on C&CC Temporary Holiday Sites for the first time and really enjoyed the experience. This year, we have already done a number of others.

The cost varies from around £6 per night but you only get a fresh water supply and disposal point. The atmosphere is much more relaxed than being on a Club Site but there are still the basic rules and regs.

We have made a number of friends already and I would heartily recommend them. In your part of the world, you will be spoiled for choice and they are in some great locations. We had a great week in Weymouth and 5 days in Bradford upon Avon last year. I am a committed wild camper but it is nice to be able to stay for longer periods in one spot, especially with the price of fuel. £6 per night equates to 1 gallon of diesel, or 23 miles travelling in my big van. It makes economic sense to pay to stay. 

Europe is not for me, cannot be bothered to drive that far even though we are both retired. Too expensive anyway, over £200 in diesel to Dover and back, 6 dog passports + jabs and I would have to get a new passport (which I vowed never to do). Although the wife is wanting to have another holiday in Barbados, so I might relent on that. :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

tonyt said:


> It would be interesting to hear members recommendations for interesting/not too expensive/ideal for a few days stay............. within say 100 miles of Dover - either North or South.


That is a good title for a new thread.

North of Dover= England
South of Dover France, Belgium.

Well Tunnel booked 19 July /ret 29 july
Kennels booked

Now just got to lock mum in law up with a supply of food and water.

Any tips on Switzerland. Apart from obtain swiss francs.

Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Distance*

Time and distance does not bother me. Ten hours in the seat or one hour in the seat, time just passes by. I suppose it is more boring, or should that be less interesting for the passenger though. I know how bored I am when on an aircraft.

I am equally happy on "new routes" as a previously tried and tested journey

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So where should I head for Russell.

Wrong time of year for me. School hoidays but I had to act quickly as my old tesco 4X Tunnel voucher was running out and surprisingly Lady p agreed.
Do I need to pre book, which is something we have never done in mh, bearing in mind school hols.
Dave p


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

...and of course the "parking" St.Ives Cornwall, £6.00p half a day!!

curlyboy


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Dave P
> 
> Lady P to Croatia?
> 
> You drive, she flies. Simples


You beat me to it,my solution too.

Take longer to get there, enjoy interesting places en route.

Sue


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Having driven right across Northern Europe to Russia I have to agree the scenery is rarely as interesting as it is in the UK. It's only when you go South that things improve. (Or North to Norway.)

But the problem with the UK, especially England, is the anti-motorhome prejudice that exists (and for why?) where you will often come to a half deserted resort with empty car parks and height bars across the entrances and if you wild-camp then you're likely to get a visit from the old Bill!

The other thing is, it's too small - you can get almost anywhere in 2 days so you don't get the enjoyment of driving our wonderful machines for long enough, nor the excitement of pitching up in strange places.

My advice, head South East out of Calais and keep going as your fancy takes you - Italy, Greece, former Yugoslavia, Turkey, Eastern Europe.

Harry


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Seeker said:


> Having driven right across Northern Europe to Russia I have to agree the scenery is rarely as interesting as it is in the UK. It's only when you go South that things improve. (Or North to Norway.)
> 
> But the problem with the UK, especially England, is the anti-motorhome prejudice that exists (and for why?) where you will often come to a half deserted resort with empty car parks and height bars across the entrances and if you wild-camp then you're likely to get a visit from the old Bill!
> 
> ...


Sorry Harry but you are out of order for saying the old bill will chase (or pester) anyone wildcamping.

The Police are usually your best friends when wilding. They keep an eye on motorhomes if they are overnighting. Occasionally they will speak to you, always in a friendly manner and will sometimes suggest a better spot if they know you are in one where you could be pestered by yobs.

Around sensitive spots like Sellafield etc. they probably will speak to you (and they are armed) but they are weighing you up just like Customs Officers in the green channel. 

This forum is open to anyone who googles and some posts can be misleading. That is why I have replied to your post, no malice intended.


----------



## Avenonickname (Jan 25, 2011)

It's just that our so called campsites are so inferior to those in continental Europe at inflated prices. Went to a field in wales for £17 plus £5 for a pup tent and 29 notices in the nissen hut that passed as facilities telling me what NOT to do. Really disappointed but not surprised. Conversely 3 fully functional municipal sites in France where they sort of seemed pleased to see you. No comparison. Wish our Campsite operators would wake up to what they COULD do, or perhaps they don't need to???


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Avenonickname said:


> . ..................Wish our Campsite operators would wake up to what they COULD do, or perhaps they don't need to???


While people continue to pay top dollar for inferior service, why should the campsite owners bother to change?

I rarely use UK sites, other than CCC, but whenever I do I always ask to take a walk around the site before parting with my money. I think I've driven away from more UK sites than I've actually used.

Brits are too soft - accept whatever is given - don't complain at the time - don't walk away but will frequently complain to others after they've got home!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Fair cop 747. I was only moved on the once - the officer said it was Letsby Avenue, I seem to recall.

H :lol:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Fill her up with coffee Dave, leave the sat nav at home, dump the Michelin map in her lap together with a destination for each day and tell her to take an interest.
I wouldn,t tollerate anything less.

C.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Clive.

Lady p looks for shopping centres. :? 

I miss the exits for them. 8) 

dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Booking*

Not sure about booking Dave. It depends where you are heading and how fussy you might be.

If you are prepared to turn up and pitch in a campsite coach park like we did in Florence, then take a chance etc. If you want a confirmed pitch, then it might be necessary to pre book.

On the other hand, if you use aires and so on, that eliminates the issue but arrival time may be the key to success.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Russell,
I do not go for much pre planning and getting to certain places on set dates.
If we like a place we may stay a couple of days or so.
Its those damn school holidays.  

Dave p


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Give me the CCC temporary holiday sites anytime! Who needs toilets, showers, shops on site etc when we have paid the earth to have the facilities we have on board in our homes on wheels?

Used the CCC holiday site nearby to attend the Great Dorset Steam Fair for two years running. Even got cheaper admission tickets from the THS warden and a free bus trip right from the CCCTHS into the GDSF one. Have also stayed on others in Kent, Hampshire and Sussex.

Give the CCCTHS a go I say, very friendly, very helpful temporary wardens oh and very cheap!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am not keen on travelling in the UK.
We stayed a week on the M1 yesterday, much like the M6 or the Benelux.  
Alan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I get fed up of the same old places which is why I have a motorhome and not a "static"

peedee


----------

